# Advantages of organic food



## ayesh (Apr 29, 2010)

Organic foods are the food items which are aware of synthetic substances. Therefore these food items are very good for eating because they never help the body to be filled with unwanted chemicals. These chemicals would cause kidney failures and cancers in the near feature, therefore using organic fruits, vegetables, meat and dairy products you can develop your health as well as this it would increase your life expectancy rate.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I only buy organic milk... it lasts 3 times longer than regular milk in the fridge and so I do not ever pour it out or have to worry about taking a big gulp of bad milk... yes, when no one is looking I drink out of the carton - sue me, it's my house lol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I love buying organic stuff in the market. Admittedly it costs more, but you get wee bits of muck still on yer carrots and it makes me feel closer to mother nature


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> I love buying organic stuff in the market. Admittedly it costs more, but you get wee bits of muck still on yer carrots and it makes me feel closer to mother nature


First time I heard someone enjoying the crap on organic produce I've got to say. :teeth

I try to buy some of my stuff organic where I can, but sadly can't afford to buy everything as nature intended. :b


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

caflme said:


> I only buy organic milk... it lasts 3 times longer than regular milk in the fridge and so I do not ever pour it out or have to worry about taking a big gulp of bad milk... yes, when no one is looking I drink out of the carton - sue me, it's my house lol.


interesting. i'm not into organic milk. 
it usually smells gross after a couple days. i'm talking all brands not just one.
regular milk NEVER does that.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

It's a sad society, when "organic" has actually become a range of fruit and veg.

I forget that fruit/veg isn't just "fruit/veg" anymore, so rarely think to buy it.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

ceilingstarer said:


> it's a sad society, when "organic" has actually become a range of fruit and veg.
> 
> I forget that fruit/veg isn't just "fruit/veg" anymore, so rarely think to buy it.


qft. Their is also a smugness to buying organic that can't be ignored.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

I stopped drinking regular milk 2 years ago after watching this video in sociology class.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Organic dried apricots are the best. Unlike 'regular' dried apricots, organic ones don't have sulphur in them to preserve the colour, so they end up being way softer and sweeter and just overall more delicious. 

Other than that, I'm a huge cheapskate and only eat organic stuff if I get it free from work.


----------



## redtogo72 (Jun 7, 2008)

caflme said:


> I only buy organic milk... it lasts 3 times longer than regular milk in the fridge and so I do not ever pour it out or have to worry about taking a big gulp of bad milk... yes, when no one is looking I drink out of the carton - sue me, it's my house lol.


I've noticed this too, but also on the carton it states, "should be consumed with 7 days of opening for maximum freshness." Our milk never lasts that long for me to see how it tastes after 7 days of opening.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8174482.stm
"*Organic food is no healthier than ordinary food, a large independent review has concluded."* and "The review did not look at pesticides or the environmental impact of different farming practices. "

I do think produce at our Whold Foods generally tastes better and fresher. At some of our other local grocery stores, the food sometimes already has mold on it or looks like it's on it's last minute of life.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Organic food raises the median price of food and worsens starvation. It's a luxury item, it's not gonna save the world like some claim. Quite the opposite, really.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

bezoomny said:


> Organic food raises the median price of food and worsens starvation. It's a luxury item, it's not gonna save the world like some claim. Quite the opposite, really.


Agree. I'd add that there is more forest land in the US today than in 1900 due to less land being needed for agriculture, despite a significant increase in population since then. This is due to "evil" chemicals that makes each acre yield far more by killing weeds and insects that would otherwise devour a significant portion of the crop.

How much rain forest should they clear cut in South America so that they can have the massive land area needed to grow organic food the poor can't even afford?

The only benefit I see to organic: it helps if your wallet or purse is burdensomely heavy with cash.


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

My family pretty much only buys organic milk and apples. The milk lasts longer, and the apples taste better.
I'm much more concerned with the quality of meat and dairy, though, than produce. I'd really like if we (my family) could buy those from local farmers. I hate to think of all the nasty stuff put in them and the cruelty the animals had to endure.

I suggest the book _The Omnivore's Dilemma_ and the documentary _Earthlings _to everyone


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I thought this was a spam post. :stu


----------



## izzy (Dec 18, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> I thought this was a spam post. :stu


I did too, but others were responding to it, so I thought I'd give my two cents. :?


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

Organic is the only way. GM food is junk and was never intended for our bodies..it does not serve us like organic does. Organic should be dirt cheap and the global staple produce, its a shame illuminati *******s like Monsanto run the game ..Control the food..control the people.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Food is food?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Tell us more, Las Vegas Wrongful Death Lawyer Bot.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

It's a bit of a marketing scam.

The certification for organic food not only requires that it's ingredients are free of synthetic pesticides, but also fertilisers, soil amendments, and rooting hormones.

While the safety of certain synthetic pesticides may be debatable, there's no health benefit (for both the plant itself and those who consume it) to using organic fertilisers over synthetic fertilisers, as the plants will utilise them in exactly the same way, only without the need for the intermediate step of bacterial/fungal digestion.

If anything, correct use of synthetic salts as fertilisers can produce bigger, healthier plants that are more resistant to pests, as the levels of each nutrient can be adjusted for the specific requirements of the plants (which can vary greatly between species).

The panic over synthetic pesticides may have some truth in it, but in reality, there's strict regulations over their use as well as significant safety testing. For the most part, they've got it right. Of course, some will conjure up conspiracy theories from their politically slanted minds in order to discredit these regulations, but typical of conspiracy theories, they're full of scientific ignorance.

Animal products are another matter, as some of the hormones and drugs that are in common use can certainly have health effects in the long-term, however, organic milk/meat come at a premium due to the fact that the animal feed must also be certified.

In the end, organic farming harms industry due to lower yields and the expense of certification, while costing the consumer more despite typically offering little to no benefit.

If the industry wants to promote the health agenda, they should focus on banning the particular practices that are actually harmful rather than trying to satisfy the chemophobe segment of the market by needlessly discouraging all non-organic farming in spite of any potential benefits.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

BS the seeds of non organic are gm they strip out most of the goodness, stevisterols etc in the fruit and veg, gm veg is junk food


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

I buy natural stuff as well. Not all organic is good. I drink whole milk. Close to being raw milk but its slightly pasteurized.


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

nycdude said:


> I buy natural stuff as well. Not all organic is good. I drink whole milk. Close to being raw milk but its slightly pasteurized.


As long as it doesn't have the growth hormone (rBGH) it should be fine. Unfortunately I still drink the one with it in, as done the majority of ppl. I cant buy my own food because I live with parents and they buy **** GMO everything.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

DubnRun said:


> BS the seeds of non organic are gm they strip out most of the goodness, stevisterols etc in the fruit and veg, gm veg is junk food


I think you'll find that most food, organic or not, has additional labelling to indicate GM/non-GM. Most non-organic fruits/vegetables are still certified as GM-free.

It's also worth noting that the high-yield crops are usually just purpose-bred strains for commercial production. Selective breeding has nothing to do with GM.

Not that GM is in any way a bad thing despite the uneducated hysteria...


----------



## jamsrich (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello All, I am new in this forum, Good Information about Organic foods.

1.Nutrition
2.Reduction and Prevention of some Allergies and Diseases
3.Organic Food Advantages: No Genetically Modified Ingredients
4.The advantages of organic food and farming reach far beyond our own health and well-being. Organic food is safer for the entire planet. The procedures and methods used in organic farming protect the structure and the nutrient content of the soil and preserve its worth over time.
5.Organic farming methods and practices are also beneficial to wildlife, unlike commercial methods of food production. The synthetic, toxic chemicals used in commercial farming can be deadly to birds and other wild animals that depend on the land for food.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

jamsrich said:


> Hello All, I am new in this forum, Good Information about Organic foods.
> 
> 1.Nutrition
> 2.Reduction and Prevention of some Allergies and Diseases
> ...


Welcome to the forum organic necromancer!


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Organic oranges seem "juicier" than the much larger, more colourful non-organic ones.

I would avoid non-organic dairy and red meat where possible.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

TheExplosionist said:


> Organic oranges seem "juicier" than the much larger, more colourful non-organic ones.
> 
> I would avoid non-organic dairy and red meat where possible.


Never bought any organic foods but I'll try some organic oranges next time. Usually with oranges, it's a hit and miss with how sweet and juicy they are.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

I only buy organic if it tastes better or I'm trying to avoid certain substances or GM foods. And I avoid GM foods on ethical and sociopolitical grounds only, not because I think they are harmful to eat.

I hate the "all natural" BS. I saw my mom's "all natural" pancake syrup, instead of corn syrup it was brown rice syrup. Either way you're taking starch and processing it into a sugar, and it had the same gross slimy stringy consistency.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Duke of Prunes said:


> It's a bit of a marketing scam.
> 
> The certification for organic food not only requires that it's ingredients are free of synthetic pesticides, but also fertilisers, soil amendments, and rooting hormones.
> 
> ...


I agree with this. Particularly what I highlighted in red.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

caflme said:


> I only buy organic milk... it lasts 3 times longer than regular milk in the fridge and so I do not ever pour it out or have to worry about taking a big gulp of bad milk... yes, when no one is looking I drink out of the carton - sue me, it's my house lol.


This!!! I thought processed foods was supposed to be full of chemicals partly to keep it lasting longer but I think it's the opposite (so people have to keep buying more sooner). I was stunned to find out how much longer organic milk lasts. Organic foods last longer, making them _more_ economical to buy than the garbage GMO pesticide crap even if they cost a bit more.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

Duke of Prunes said:


> I think you'll find that most food, organic or not, has additional labelling to indicate GM/non-GM. Most non-organic fruits/vegetables are still certified as GM-free.


Perhaps in the UK. Here in the US, just recently Whole Foods was pressured to be more proactive in not subjecting unaware consumers to GMO ingredients.

Also interesting, here is a list of the countries that have various bans on GMO:

*"UK: *The Church of England has refused permission for GE crop trials 
on 60,000 hectares of its land, dozens of local authorities supply GE 
free school lunches, the House of Commons banned GE foods for its 
catering. The vote of the Welsh Assembly to keep Wales GE free was 
counteracted by the ministry of Agriculture approving a GE maize variety. 
The Island of Jersey banned GE crops. "

Norway, Australia, NZ, Saudi Arabia, Egypt, Brazil, Algeria, Italy, Peru, Russia, France... Many refuse to buy our Monstanto cra--uh, I mean crop. Just a partial list. So, if GMO is so wonderful for us, why is the US just about the only country who loves it? (hmm, probably just coincidence that big business like Monsanto control the country and gov with their $$$ and greed and the law makers have ties to Monsanto). I'm sure GMO is just as safe and healthy for us as Big Macs, drugs, and artifical sugars. I completely trust my government. After all, it's not like they _ever_ lied to anyone about anything.

IMHO and YYMV. Anyone wanting to put artificial, man-made and man-altered chemicals and food in their bodies is welcome to do so.


----------



## Weilian (Mar 28, 2013)

Organic food will starve billions for the welfare of the rich and ignorant if globalized, there's a reason why pesticides and GM food was created and that wasn't to grow crops in animal manure and have most of it get eaten by your nature friends.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Weilian said:


> Organic food will starve billions for the welfare of the rich and ignorant if globalized, there's a reason why pesticides and GM food was created and that wasn't to grow crops in animal manure and have most of it get eaten by your nature friends.


Every time you see organic, it's used in the chemistry sense. It just means whatever they use, it contains carbon. Natural is a whole different ballgame though.

Carbon monoxide contains carbon. So does petrol. And that crap will kill you. Organic doesn't mean better, folks.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

No frakenstine food for me! How much testing do gm foods actually have to go through? and Why does one mega corp, monsanto, who has been involved in numerous criminal activities, control the whole market? These gm foods our bodies are not evolved or designed to eat, theres no telling the lasting side affects, it could be disastrous. I'm all for scientific progress and I don't fear it, but this is more than that. How are they allowed to sell sythetic food with out telling you exactly whats in it?? That should be the entire industry standard period, what if certain people have allergic reactions to the gm, how will they know what foods have it? Let people have their gm if they want, but don't force that **** on the entire planet!


----------



## zojirushi (Apr 8, 2013)

The proof is in the (organic) pudding.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> Every time you see organic, it's used in the chemistry sense. It just means whatever they use, it contains carbon. Natural is a whole different ballgame though.
> 
> Carbon monoxide contains carbon. So does petrol. And that crap will kill you. Organic doesn't mean better, folks.


What utter tripe.

Organic when referring to food means it has been certified by The Soil Association/similar organisation as organic and no artificial pesticides or fertilisers or hormones were used.

Organic when referring to compounds means carbon compounds found primarily in living things and aromatics derived from benzene.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

TheExplosionist said:


> What utter tripe.
> 
> Organic when referring to food means it has been certified by The Soil Association/similar organisation as organic and no artificial pesticides or fertilisers or hormones were used.
> 
> Organic when referring to compounds means carbon compounds found primarily in living things and aromatics derived from benzene.


Yes, certified AS organic. Meaning they're certified to be grown with organic compounds.


----------



## alissadisa (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello I am only buy organic milk. fruit and veg, gm veg is junk food and Organic is the only way. GM food is junk and was never intended for our bodies.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

alissadisa said:


> Hello I am only buy organic milk. fruit and veg, gm veg is junk food and Organic is the only way. GM food is junk and was never intended for our bodies.


Neither was bread. Or antibiotics.

One of those causes diabetes. The other saves lives.


----------

